# Charlie Chat Summary 12-12-2005



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

*December 12, 2005 Charlie Chat Summary

by: Chris Blount*​
Welcome to the Charlie Chat. Hosted by Charlie Ergen and Jim Defranco.

Charlie starts off by explaining how the contest started about changing the name of a town to DISH. Apparently is was suggested by one of his employees. Now a video starts with clips from news shows about Clark, TX changing its name. The mayor, Bill Merrett, of the town is a guest on the Charlie Chat. He says that most of the town has been hooked up with free satellite service. It's only about 125 homes. DISH is located a little north of Fort Worth, TX. Anyone who moves to the town will get the free satellite.

Eric Sahl and programming updates. PPV titles this month - Batman Begins, Bewitched, House of Wax, Christmas with the Kranks, The Polar Express.

PPV Sports - NBA League Pass - 1000 regular season games. $189 or 3 payments of $63.

NHL Center Ice - $159 or 3 payments of $53.

English Premier League (Soccer) - Individual Weekends $29.95

ESPN Full Court College Basketball - Up to 30 games per week. $109 or 2 payments of $54.50

Dish Holiday Music - America's Top 120 and above. Channel 982

Sirius Holiday Music Channels - 6002 and 6062

Fox Reality Channel - Channel 190. Available on America's Top 180 and above.

Eric Stahl then interviews Evan Marriott "Joe Millionaire".

Dish Network has acquired exclusive rights to broadcast all Pakistan Cricket games thru 2008. All five "One-Day Internationals" are available for $79.95. Live on channels 457/471. India's Tour Of Pakistan Cricket January 13 - February 18th 2005. Order by January 14 to get the early bird price of $149.95.

Jim then gives the results of the "Reach For The Stars" contest. Mike Henggeler Of Peoria, AZ won. He named the next Dish network space vehicle as "High Ground". He will sign the rocket and witness the launch.

It's question time!

*E-Mail question *- When will you get more HD programming?

Answer - Charlie says that more HD programming is coming soon. The new HD programming will be in MPEG 4. Starting in January ESPN2HD will roll out along with other new HD channels and more VOOM channels. DISH will also be launching HD locals for cities including New York, Los Angeles, Boston, Atlanta and Chicago which will launch in January. Each month after expect 5 more cities per month. Charlie says that Dish will be the leader in HD.

*Call in question *- Will you continue to carry VOOM?

Answer - Charlie says yes. We will continue to carry VOOM channels. Starting in January, Dish will launch 5 more VOOM channels in MPEG 4. We are taking the original 21 VOOM channels and condensing them down to 15.

*Call in question *- Can we get HBO Zone?

Answer - Charlie didn't know.

What about TV ONE?

Answer - Charlie says they couldn't get a deal with TV ONE.

*E-mail question *- I have 4 receivers in my home. If I order a PPV, do all of my receivers get the PPV?

Answer - If you order the PPV by remote, you will only get the PPV on that one receiver. If you order through the internet or by phone, all receivers in the house will receive the program.

*Call in question *- Have you come to an agreement with Comcast about getting OLN back?

Answer - OLN blacked out hockey games and it wasn't in the contract for them to do that. DISH let the contract expire. He didn't like how DISH was being treated by Comcast.

Now off to the Cybercafe with Henry. He talks about Dish Gift Certificates. They come in $25 increments.

You can shop at Sharper Image through the interactive screens on your receiver.

PocketDish - 2.2" model comes with a 20GB hard drive. 4" model has 30 GB hard drive. 7" model has a 40 GB hard drive. Dish is offering rebates on all models.

Giveaway time! A PocketDish is the prize. Question: What is the #1 song played during the holiday season.

Now a spill about Club Dish. Nothing new here.

Winner of the PocketDish. Robert from Rocklin, CA. Answer is "White Christmas".

Closing comments. CES is coming up in January. More HD coming. Satellite launch in February. Next Charlie Chat will focus on HD.

Next Charlie Chat, January 9, 2006.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I though/ and still hope that more voom is still mpeg2, last chat was all about them not using mpeg4 for a while, hopefully charlie just was confused


----------



## Geoff Goodfellow (Sep 9, 2004)

thanks for saving an hour out of my life with The Summary, chris... mucho appreciated!


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

am i reading this correctly? espn2hd in january? wow. big news...


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

last 10 minutes were good. More horse talk from charlie about HD although it was completely opposite of the HD talk last month. But next month will be an HD chat so hopefully all things will be clear. Hey maybe they'll even simulcast in HD on the ppv channel


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

Yes, the last chat they talked about MPEG 4 not being very efficient (yet) and it wasn't ready for prime time!! This sounds like a big flip from the last chat!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I was also confused... although my confusion began when the Chat suddenly became "The Bachelor: Where is he now?" for about half an hour (ok, maybe it just seemed like a half an hour)...

But the MPEG4 statement confused me.

I liked what I heard about condensing 21 Voom into 15, as it jives with something I've said before on here... that they could have the same content with less required channels if they combined and cut back on the repetition. So that move sounds like a win-win... more channels, less repeats... and allowes higher quality channels with less compression I hope.

But the other part, about MPEG4... just doesn't jive with what the Tech Chat said only a month ago.

Also strange... IF they roll out things like ESPN2HD and more Voom and even locals only in MPEG4... then they force people to only get a 411/211 which technically isn't out yet... and no MPEG4 DVR on the horizon either, so all their DVR folks who want to go to HD would be left out int he cold AND all the current HD-DVR folks (921/942) would not be able to get the new HD channels without sacrificing their HD DVRs either.

I'm hoping he had his wires crossed or something, because what he said tonight doesn't jive with what they seem to be doing in actuality.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Hopefully in 1 month we finally wont be lingering about there HD plans anymore


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree. Charlie seemed awfully optimistic about some of his comments. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I cannot imaging having MPEG4 only channels with no MPEG4 DVR ready to lease/sell.

Hopefully the tech guys will work it out for them. 

JL


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Seems like we should email Dish to see if they could possibly clarify this. IMO Charlie is to keen on HD, otherwise the people with HD 942s are really getting it in the you know what.


----------



## dstanley (Dec 13, 2005)

I just got a 942 based on last month's tech chat about mpeg4 not being ready for prime time. After several phone calls and three e-mails, I was able to convince them to lease it to me so I'm only out $250 instead of $700. I guess the Jan. 9 Charlie Chat will be interesting.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s dstanley
Yes, January will be interesting.

JL


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

BFG said:


> last 10 minutes were good. More horse talk from charlie about HD although it was completely opposite of the HD talk last month. But next month will be an HD chat so hopefully all things will be clear. Hey maybe they'll even simulcast in HD on the ppv channel


So how do we get mpeg 4 receivers? Mpeg 4 DVRS? I have 2 6000 (one currently not active and 2 921's that would need replacement.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

January 9th


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

tnsprin said:


> So how do we get mpeg 4 receivers? Mpeg 4 DVRS? I have 2 6000 (one currently not active and 2 921's that would need replacement.


Ask January 9th. No details were given.

JL


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Well the only thing I could possibly think would be the right thing to do was launch the HD Locals in MPEG4 and the additional Voom and ESPN2 in MPEG2.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> DISH will also be launching HD locals for cities including New York, Los Angeles, Boston, Atlanta and Chicago which will launch in January.


Sounds like it's time to start begging my local affiliates for waivers again. Managed to get CBS some time ago, now I need to go after the other three. I hope the NY HD locals (beyond CBS) aren't on a spotbeam that I can't see.

Then again, If DISH is going to do 5 cities per month for each month after that, that means that I only have to wait until December '06 or January '07 if they go in DMA omarket rank order and can hold true to the 5 cities/month prediction. In any case, I think I'm going to get those waiver requests going now.


----------



## Alan R. Pope (Jan 16, 2004)

did i hear charlie corectfulley that he would have 30 hd channels up and running next month??


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Alan R. Pope said:


> did i hear charlie corectfulley that he would have 30 hd channels up and running next month??


Depends on what he is counting as channels... Right now we have:

TNTHD
DiscoveryHD
HDNet
HDNet Movies
ESPNHD
HBOHD
SHOHD
(10) Vooms

Which is 17 channels... and he mentioned 5 more Vooms + ESPN2HD specifically tonight, and that would be 23 channels.

Technically there are also already: HDPPV, NBAHD, NFLHD, and the Demo Channel

IF he counts those, then he'd be at 27

And if he counts both CBSHD East & West as 2 channels... we'd be at 29.

So not hard to get to 30 if he counts everything like that... so no telling what that "30 channels of HD" actually was counting.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

James Long said:


> I cannot imaging having MPEG4 only channels with no MPEG4 DVR ready to lease/sell.
> 
> Hopefully the tech guys will work it out for them.
> 
> JL


Hmmm, isn't that what D* is doing right now.............


----------



## dwcobb (Oct 13, 2005)

Overall it was a better chat than any I have seen, though like others I think the MPEG4 points were confusing...

Sounded like he was saying the next 5 voom channels would be MPEG4, as well as other new HD programming. But then that would mean (for now) that you could only get the new channels if you sacrifice your DVR functionality, since the HD DVR is not out yet.

January will be the time I guess we really learn more. Still, I think I will finally upgrade to get Voom. I would like more HD.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> Hmmm, isn't that what D* is doing right now.............


No I believe they have a 1 tuner HD DVR mpeg4 and a plain 1 tuner non-dvr HD mpeg4 for sale. What they don't have is a 2 tuner HD DVR mpeg4 receiver.

I am headed out to CES in Jan and will post anything I hear from the Dish booth about the new receivers. They are supposed to have all of them there (i.e. both 1 and 2 tuner HD DVR mpeg4


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> Hmmm, isn't that what D* is doing right now.............


Yes, it is. The H20 is the only Mpeg4 DirecTV receiver on the market.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Alpaca Bill said:


> No I believe they have a 1 tuner HD DVR mpeg4...


No they don't.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I just watched the chat this morning and I didn't get the impression that all new HD content would be MPeg4. They were just going to be transitioning to MPeg4 in the near future, not do it all at once.

It certainly won't make sense to add new content in January when most HD customers don't have boxes that decode MPeg4.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

This is dumb, they are going backwards. They have to have an HD PVR out before they launch these channels. 

Charlie, you've sold me on the indispensability of a PVR. Now you want me to give up on it if I want my New York locals in HD and ESPN2 HD as well? 

They've GOT to release them in Mpeg 2 until things are fully ready on the HD PVR front.....


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't know mpeg from Winnipeg, nor do I care to ever learn.

But hopefully one of you tech-savvy folks could help me with this question:

We have a 921, which as I understand things is a mpeg2 receiver. IF Dish goes to mpeg4, can the 921 be updated or do I write another big check?

See ya at the Rose Bowl!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There are no known plans to update any Mpeg2 receiver to Mpeg4. A new box seems to be the plan and a DVR is not announced for Mpeg4.


----------



## rickc (Oct 7, 2005)

UTFAN said:


> IWe have a 921, which as I understand things is a mpeg2 receiver. IF Dish goes to mpeg4, can the 921 be updated or do I write another big check?


I think you can PLAN on awriting that big check. IF history is any guide, they may offer you a small trade-in amount for your 921 if you upgrade. They may even offer current customers a lease deal. (Doubt it tho) Likey they'll want you to fork out the big check you mentioned.:eek2:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't see any "deals" being offered for 6 months at least. That would only spur demand for supply they don't have.

They will officially "release" them to try and deflect the marketing attack that D* is sure to bring, but that won't get us lowly consumers wired for the next generation any faster.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

rickc said:


> I think you can PLAN on awriting that big check. IF history is any guide, they may offer you a small trade-in amount for your 921 if you upgrade. They may even offer current customers a lease deal. (Doubt it tho) Likey they'll want you to fork out the big check you mentioned.:eek2:


Who needs food and clothes anyways?


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm living without an HDDVR for now, I have bought all of my Receivers though and am not shy about buying another one or two. I am waiting on content. More stuff than 15 vooms for sure though. More movie channels, USA, TBS, FOX Sports, Spike, FX, History, SCI-FI. I'd pay to DVR those channels in HD for sure.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

JohnH said:


> There are no known plans to update any Mpeg2 receiver to Mpeg4. A new box seems to be the plan and a DVR is not announced for Mpeg4.


The "other site" is reporting that Dish might "upgrade" current 942's into "942+"'s.
Tom in TX


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> I'm living without an HDDVR for now.


I can not imagine watching TV without a DVR. It is extremely rare for me to watch a live show. I don't know how common a customer I am but if I have to get a DVR-less receiver to get MPeg4 I will be a very unhappy camper.

On the other hand if most HD customers have DVRs then perhaps VOOM can squeeze their content for 20 channels into 15 by eliminating many of the daily repeats. It really seems a waste to look at GuyTV and see just two movies repeated the entire day. Why not repeat the movie just twice and use the rest of the time to show content from other channels.

Any bet that if Voom eliminated all daily repeats they could show all 20 channels and still have room to spare?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tom in TX said:


> The "other site" is reporting that Dish might "upgrade" current 942's into "942+"'s.


Many rumors are not true.

JL


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Tom in TX said:


> The "other site" is reporting that Dish might "upgrade" current 942's into "942+"'s.
> Tom in TX


You might want to report what the other site said correctly, _"It appears there will be a *swap-out* of 942's to a new model of the 942 called the 942+ which will support MPEG4"_


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

And I just get more confused. First they need MPEG4 for more HD. Then MPEG4 is not performing so they're going to use turbo 8PSK. Now we're back to MPEG4?

I'm excited about getting Chicago locals in HD plus ESPN2 and more VOOM. And January rollout would be in time for my Super Bowl party. But what do I receive them on. My HD receiver is a 6000. Won't work with MPEG4. I want a DVR but 962 isn't available. And I refuse to buy a non DVR receiver just to get the new HD channels. So it sounds like I'm screwed.

I hope we get some clarification soon.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

HDMe said:


> Depends on what he is counting as channels... Right now we have:
> 
> TNTHD
> DiscoveryHD
> ...


Don't forget the HDPPV and HDDemo channels. Not that anyone counts them as real channels. I haven't seen anything I consider worth renting off the HDPPV channel since The Terminal was on it last year.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

UTFAN said:


> Who needs food and clothes anyways?


Or heat. Sorry I'm waiting until 2015 to get everything in HD.I'll let you guys slobber over slim pickings.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

RAD said:


> You might want to report what the other site said correctly, _"It appears there will be a *swap-out* of 942's to a new model of the 942 called the 942+ which will support MPEG4"_


Well, excuuuussse me!
It appears there will be a swap-out of 942's to a new model of the 942 
called the 942+ which will support MPEG4. It is my understanding that 
*upgraded* boxes have shipped or will soon be shipping to beta testers.
Tom in TX


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

If they roll out Digital Distants for O & O markets in Mpeg2, odds are good we will see it by the Super Bowl. If they only do it in Mpeg4, you will be hard pressed to get units if their past releases are any indicator as demand and supply don't come into balance for months after a launch).

I'm just happy they have finally given some hint that the Mpeg4 DVR is on the way. I expected to see something at CES. But it is usually vaporware until a year after the hardware introduction at CES.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> ... Sorry I'm waiting until 2015 to get everything in HD.I'll let you guys slobber over slim pickings.


 There's more HD on the networks every night than anyone could possibly watch. And that's not counting HDNET, INHD1-2, Disc-HD, etc. After seeing CSI in HD, I can't watch it in SD anymore.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Tom in TX said:


> Well, excuuuussse me!
> It appears there will be a swap-out of 942's to a new model of the 942
> called the 942+ which will support MPEG4. It is my understanding that
> *upgraded* boxes have shipped or will soon be shipping to beta testers.
> Tom in TX


Tom, it's because you said "upgraded" since that implies that your current 942's would just have something done to them in place, not a box swap. Too mnay folks have started rumors saying that so and so told then that the 942 was upgradable to MPEG2, which isn't true.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

voripteth said:


> I can not imagine watching TV without a DVR. It is extremely rare for me to watch a live show. I don't know how common a customer I am but if I have to get a DVR-less receiver to get MPeg4 I will be a very unhappy camper.?


I get by on my 811 and OTA tuners, for all my SD programming I have (2) 721s so I can DVR anything except a couple of channels. I saved on my newest TV by buying it without a built in OTA tuner, so that made my 811 almost free. I can't see the wife going for a $1000 receiver but I guess if I got a good price on one of my 721s that would cushion the blow but my wife doesn't like to spend a lot on things she views as worthless, and while she does appreciate the DVR she doesn't appreciate HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Many rumors are not true.
> 
> JL


I'll go a step further... If they were true, they would be called facts or truths, and not rumors


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

BillJ said:


> And I just get more confused. First they need MPEG4 for more HD. Then MPEG4 is not performing so they're going to use turbo 8PSK. Now we're back to MPEG4?


It is not an either/or situation. Mpeg4 will be used in conjunction with Turbo Coded 8PSK. Otherwise there would no savings.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

RAD said:


> Tom, it's because you said "upgraded" since that implies that your current 942's would just have something done to them in place, not a box swap. Too mnay folks have started rumors saying that so and so told then that the 942 was upgradable to MPEG2, which isn't true.


I was just trying to share some "rumored" information reported on the other site that "Dish might upgragde 942's to 942+'s". They seem to have a really good track record of rumors becoming facts over there lately! I didn't mean to imply that it would be done in my living room. I was just relaying the rumor that they might be able to replace "something" in the 942 assembly, and create the 942+. It is a rumor, and is presented as such, but if you say it's not possible, I will never mention it again!  
Tom in TX


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

Regarding ESPN2-HD and New York and LA locals: aren't they already uplinked in MPEG2?


----------



## bcampbell (May 31, 2005)

Still want to know if I'm going to have to install a new dish or what. I have the super dish looking at 105, 110 and 119 and have the HD package. Besides getting new receivers, am I going to have to install a different dish as well. I just got the superdish less than a year ago. I'm going to keep changing equipment all the time. Cable is starting to look good again.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

To make best use of satellite real estate, it makes most sense to have ALL the HD channels in MPEG4. Burt that isn't going to happen unloess Charlie offers all existing HD subs a free receiver upgrade.

What are the chances of that?????


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Tom in TX said:


> I was just trying to share some "rumored" information reported on the other site that "Dish might upgragde 942's to 942+'s". They seem to have a really good track record of rumors becoming facts over there lately! I didn't mean to imply that it would be done in my living room. I was just relaying the rumor that they might be able to replace "something" in the 942 assembly, and create the 942+. It is a rumor, and is presented as such, but if you say it's not possible, I will never mention it again!
> Tom in TX


Track record! Call it speculation with 2 seconds left in the game. Tried to tell you guys way back, but couldn't. Check the date.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=461982&postcount=27

You choose were you go for your information, and if first, over reliable is what you want, then I guess you shouldn't be reading this. The good thing is, there will be a thread about this elsewhere to read, so......... 
For those who prefer reliable, you are the majority and Dish knows it. 
So I agree, this coming year will be exciting for Dish, and for this site. There is a change a coming, and you are part of it. More later.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Actually, the HD Demo channel is the only HD channel. All the other HD channels are HD Lite.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Airblair said:


> Regarding ESPN2-HD and New York and LA locals: aren't they already uplinked in MPEG2?


Yes, which made charlie's statements all the more confusing......

At least get these up to hold us over til the VIP622 comes online.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Tom in TX said:


> The "other site" is reporting that Dish might "upgrade" current 942's into "942+"'s.
> Tom in TX


Only way to do that is to take the guts (motherboard) out, and replace it with one that has the same form/fit/function plus MPEG-4 decoders.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Mikey said:


> Only way to do that is to take the guts (motherboard) out, and replace it with one that has the same form/fit/function plus MPEG-4 decoders.


It would be cheaper just to build ViP622's than to rebuild 942s into 942+.

JL


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

and when they said we get five Pakistan cricket matches for $79.95, they neglected to mention that two of the games have been played already!


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

obrienaj said:


> and when they said we get five Pakistan cricket matches for $79.95, they neglected to mention that two of the games have been played already!


What do you think the $.95 was for.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> You choose were you go for your information, and if first, over reliable is what you want, then I guess you shouldn't be reading this.


I have always enjoyed coming here for information. As I've said many times, Mark Lamutt has been super in helping me deciding on, and using my 942. I truly miss his input. In this thread, we have two mods who are giving "conflicting" viewpoints. One says 942 will be "convertible" to use MPEG4, and one who says all this is just idle rumor, and rumors are frequently wrong.
Bottom line....only Dish knows what Dish is going to do. I personally like to speculate about all the possibilities! It makes all this new technology exciting. 
Peace to all.
Tom in TX


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

KingLoop said:


> I can't see the wife going for a $1000 receiver


That's why I traded in my wife. :lol:


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Tom in TX said:


> I have always enjoyed coming here for information. As I've said many times, Mark Lamutt has been super in helping me deciding on, and using my 942. I truly miss his input. In this thread, we have two mods who are giving "conflicting" viewpoints. One says 942 will be "convertible" to use MPEG4, and one who says all this is just idle rumor, and rumors are frequently wrong.
> Bottom line....only Dish knows what Dish is going to do. I personally like to speculate about all the possibilities! It makes all this new technology exciting.
> Peace to all.
> Tom in TX


 No, my original intent was to say that whatever happened, Dish would not forget the current 942 users. So I guess you are right and thank you for coming here, to.


----------



## Tom in TX (Jan 22, 2004)

Jeff McClellan said:


> No, my original intent was to say that whatever happened, Dish would not forget the current 942 users. So I guess you are right and thank you for coming here, to.


No, thank you for giving your time to be a moderator!
Tom in TX


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> No, my original intent was to say that whatever happened, Dish would not forget the current 942 users. So I guess you are right and thank you for coming here, to.


Why not they forgot about us 921 users!!!! I personally do not expect any special deals for any of the new receivers, at least for existing suckers...oops I mean subscribers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Tom in TX said:


> I have always enjoyed coming here for information. As I've said many times, Mark Lamutt has been super in helping me deciding on, and using my 942. I truly miss his input. In this thread, we have two mods who are giving "conflicting" viewpoints. One says 942 will be "convertible" to use MPEG4, and one who says all this is just idle rumor, and rumors are frequently wrong.


At this point we have speculation - Jeff speculated TWO MONTHS ago "_I still say that there is a way and it will be MPEG-4 compatible._" I disagree with that speculation. The rumor you are picking up from elsewhere is just an elaberation on that thought. At this point the 942+ isn't any more than just a collection of best wishes. People on all of the forums have been wishful thinking the 942 to be upgradable to MPEG4 since we first heard the model number - which was before it was released. Dressing it up and adding a model number doesn't make it true - which is why I continue to be the one that says "this is just idle rumor". But if it were true it would make Jeff very happy. 

The overall speculation about what would replace the 942 is older than the unit has been on the market. From the day that it was first learned that the 942 would NOT be MPEG4 compatable or easily upgradeable (a fact that remains since even the best case of a 942+ model is a factory exchange) people have been wondering what the MPEG4 DVR model number would be.

When the "411" was announced this past summer the forums heard rumblings of a "962" - nothing solid and never a picture or other proof of existance. The 411 gave us a lot to speculate with - ONE unit that replaces the 301/311 and 811 series to provide SD and HD output and MPEG4 compatability for the future. Easy speculation is that all they do is add a DVR and the "962" replaces the 5xx/625 and 942 DVR series.

About a month ago, just after the Tech Chat, I found out more about the "962" including what is probably going to be the final name. However the source asked me to keep it quiet. I am one that keeps my word but since it's 'out there' I might as well say: "yes Virginia, there (most likely) will be a ViP622". (You may note that I've been using "962" in most of my posts for the past month. Yes, there was a reason.  ) Unfortunately that's about all I can say based on that source at this point in time.

Will the spec sheet be the same as what has been reported? It looks like a ViP211 spec sheet mixed with a 942 spec sheet - and that's pretty much what all the speculation about the "962" was leading to (411+942="962"). Will the specs be the same when E* releases it to customers? Good question. It's not a released receiver so I'll say "don't count on it" until I find out otherwise.


Tom in TX said:


> Bottom line....only Dish knows what Dish is going to do. I personally like to speculate about all the possibilities! It makes all this new technology exciting.


I agree. Some guesses are more educated than others. I wish I could say more but I can't.

Speculation can be fun.

James


----------



## LASooner (Jan 24, 2005)

Yah know what's really funny, is the belief that all HD questions will be answered on the January 9th chat. It's been 'the next chat' since June of last year and everything's still pretty muddy. Charlie Chat comes on and they say, "We'll have exciting HD info in our next tech chat", tech chat comes on and they say, "We'll have exciting HD info in the next Charlie Chat"... and so on and so on... when all we've really learned how to do, is use our remote.

If they truly had a plan they were going with, wouldn't they be shouting it from the roof tops?


----------



## foto_dog57 (Nov 28, 2005)

The HR guys have been told to plan on training for new technolgies, a little bird told me.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

What is the use of sources if you can't pass along some of the info, even if it is rumor?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Suppose the Mpeg4/2 decoder chip is a pin-for-pin replacement for the decoder chip in the 942.


----------



## foto_dog57 (Nov 28, 2005)

mwgiii said:


> What is the use of sources if you can't pass along some of the info, even if it is rumor?


OK, a relative told me. No details, just training... Can't wait.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

foto_dog57 said:


> The HR guys have been told to plan on training for new technolgies, a little bird told me.


HR as in Human Resources? What do THEY need training for? I'm obviously not reading between the lines here or you drew the lines wrong. Clarify a teensy weensy bit more please?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Suppose the Mpeg4/2 decoder chip is a pin-for-pin replacement for the decoder chip in the 942.


That would be great. Is it? 

It would still mean replacing the 942 you have owned and loved with a recycled one. The bleeding edge folks would get new or lease return units and the later you took advantage of the trade the more likely you would get a beat up unit. Do customers want 'used' receivers?

The cost would have to be VERY reasonable for E* to even consider this and I doubt customers would want to pay a dime for such a trade in program. But we are in suppose mode. 

JL


----------



## foto_dog57 (Nov 28, 2005)

SummitAdvantageRetailer said:


> HR as in Human Resources? What do THEY need training for? I'm obviously not reading between the lines here or you drew the lines wrong. Clarify a teensy weensy bit more please?


HR was told to prepare for training on new equipment. Charlie's chat sure indicated new DVR on the way, that is all I know. cheers.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

foto_dog57 said:


> HR was told to prepare for training on new equipment. Charlie's chat sure indicated new DVR on the way, that is all I know. cheers.


If you havn't been trained on the ViP211/411 yet that would be a safer bet. It will be a while until a new DVR hits the streets.


mwgiii said:


> What is the use of sources if you can't pass along some of the info, even if it is rumor?


Is that question directed at me? I suppose I shouldn't of used the word "source" in my previous message - the situation is more of a contact than someone giving me information to share. I don't consider myself a reporter who has to 'turn in stories' on deadline. I do use what information I can to guide me in my responses. In a way, that is the 'use'.

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> That would be great. Is it?
> 
> It would still mean replacing the 942 you have owned and loved with a recycled one. The bleeding edge folks would get new or lease return units and the later you took advantage of the trade the more likely you would get a beat up unit. Do customers want 'used' receivers?
> 
> ...


Don't know.

Got to replace it anyway. Unreasonable to expect a free upgraded replacement to be "new". Renewed, yes. I have not seen a "beat up unit". Stockpile might be used to prevent that.

Perhaps a shipping charge might be in order. Maybe not. Probably will be some which would think an Installation charge would be rediculous, but consider sooner or later it will have to be paid for, whether now or in some future price increase. Yes, suppose mode.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If someone tells me something, and asks me not to share it with anyone... then I would honor that request. The "value" in having such a source and not sharing info would be that I know someone who trusts me, and besides a friendship/contact I would get the bonus of some inside information for myself. Since I don't want to be popular and "cool" I wouldn't need to share my friend's info to be perceived as cool.

Extending that... I have often been in situations where people tell me stuff, and while they don't explicitly ask or tell me not to share it... sometimes the very nature of the information shared defines what you really should and should not do with it.

Unfortunately I don't have any Dish or DBS contacts... but even if I did, I wouldn't be sharing the secret inside info either because I would assume no one would tell me if they didn't think they could trust me to keep it to myself.

I like rumors and speculation as much as the next guy, and most of it is completely unfounded even if sometimes correct as a good or logical guess... but I really don't want to get involved in the sharing of actual secrets in advance taking advantage of someone I know.

But that's just me.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good post HDMe.... What is the saying.. "Loose lips sink ships"


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Good post HDMe.... What is the saying.. "Loose lips sink ships"


lol, are you kidding me? Well I am glad my loose lips and others spoke up when they tried to pull their crap with the voom channels, instead of gladly taking one up the rear and, what is the saying... "thank you sir may I have another?"


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

hokieengineer said:


> lol, are you kidding me? Well I am glad my loose lips and others spoke up when they tried to pull their crap with the voom channels, instead of gladly taking one up the rear and, what is the saying... "thank you sir may I have another?"


That's a totally different situation. One is betraying a trust from an associate who has given information in confidence. The other is speaking up for yourself when you're being screwed.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Perhaps the training being discussed is to move the hard drive from a suscribers' 942 to the new 942+. This way a 942 subscriber would not lose the programming they have saved. A hard drive swap out should not be that difficult and Dish would then get to keep the old 942 which they could upgrade with MPEG-4 chip. They would also have to add a new hard drive with the possibility of adding a larger one to make these more attractive.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rocatman said:


> Perhaps the training being discussed is to move the hard drive from a suscribers' 942 to the new 942+. This way a 942 subscriber would not lose the programming they have saved. A hard drive swap out should not be that difficult and Dish would then get to keep the old 942 which they could upgrade with MPEG-4 chip. They would also have to add a new hard drive with the possibility of adding a larger one to make these more attractive.


I do not believe E* will want to have customers opening their units for a hard drive swap. The possibility of using USB to send the data off to another drive and back or possibly a USB to USB transfer is interesting ...

JL
(all this in the "suppose mode")


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

James Long said:


> I do not believe E* will want to have customers opening their units for a hard drive swap. The possibility of using USB to send the data off to another drive and back or possibly a USB to USB transfer is interesting ...
> 
> JL
> (all this in the "suppose mode")


Just got the PocketDish offer in the mail yesterday. I'd bet that is the only way Dish will want people transferring video for the foreseeable future.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

LtMunst said:


> Just got the PocketDish offer in the mail yesterday. I'd bet that is the only way Dish will want people transferring video for the foreseeable future.


Agreed. They have talked about "external storage". Not sure how locked that would be (to only allow replay on the machine that stored it?).

JL


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

hokieengineer said:


> lol, are you kidding me? Well I am glad my loose lips and others spoke up when they tried to pull their crap with the voom channels, instead of gladly taking one up the rear and, what is the saying... "thank you sir may I have another?"


No i am not kidding, but I come from a different perspective and personally have seen situations where loose lips have sunk ships. As to gladly taking one in the rear that is not the issue or the point I was trying to make.

As to Dish pulling the crap with Voom, there are a number of opinions on that one and you have the right to yours. In my opinion Perception is only preceived reality and in a lot cases it is not the truth if one would look under the surface.

In the end we all make our own conclusions and have our own opinions and that is what makes sites like this cool.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hokieengineer said:


> lol, are you kidding me? Well I am glad my loose lips and others spoke up when they tried to pull their crap with the voom channels,


Unless you are confessing or you are accusing Gary of using confidential information to report the changes in the Voom channels we're not talking about 'loose lips'. A customer happened to notice a change in the streams and got people upset enough to look at the PQ and file complaints - That's the story of Voom. Nothing to do with 'loose lips'.

JL


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> Agreed. They have talked about "external storage". Not sure how locked that would be (to only allow replay on the machine that stored it?).
> 
> JL


Received that offer in the mail also, don't know too much about the device. Would it allow off-loading back into the DVR..? Be nice for that one special show or movie you might want to retain when it comes time for a DVR exchange...my HDNet copy of _Blade Runner_ comes to mind..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

keenan said:


> Be nice for that one special show or movie you might want to retain when it comes time for a DVR exchange ...


One thing for sure ... there will be an exchange. We can't firm up what one is exchanging for and the upgrade cost but we do know that by year from now people are going to want a MPEG4 DVRs and if they still want their old content a 'transfer' will need to be done.

I guess that gives E* a good reason to continue to work on adding and improving PocketDish/external storage features to their current DVRs.

JL


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

James Long said:


> One thing for sure ... there will be an exchange. We can't firm up what one is exchanging for and the upgrade cost but we do know that by year from now people are going to want a MPEG4 DVRs and if they still want their old content a 'transfer' will need to be done.
> JL


You mean people actually expect their recordings to remain around more than a day or so? Dishnetwork hardware and software? :hurah: :lol: :eek2: I tell my 8 year old every day that she better not get upset with a ZSR or a crashed drive. She has started tranfers to DVD, but she has about 200 hours of Nickelodeon to save.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

ClaudeR said:


> You mean people actually expect their recordings to remain around more than a day or so? Dishnetwork hardware and software? :hurah: :lol: :eek2:


I have been pretty lucky I guess, I have had the 942 for about 5 mos and it's worked pretty much the way it's supposed to. A few minor things but overall, I don't really have any complaints. It is used solely for HD which may or may not make a difference.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

keenan said:


> I have been pretty lucky I guess, I have had the 942 for about 5 mos and it's worked pretty much the way it's supposed to. A few minor things but overall, I don't really have any complaints.


Same here with the 921, but I do treat it with "kid gloves" because I know how temperamental they can be. I always assume I can get toast any day - expect the worst, and you'll never be disappointed...


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> Same here with the 921, but I do treat it with "kid gloves" because I know how temperamental they can be. I always assume I can get toast any day - expect the worst, and you'll never be disappointed...


I feel exactly the same ClaudeR. I treat my 921 with ease... being in a techincal profession I have some patience and understanding of stuff... and for the most part it can work ok. The frustrating thing for me is the weekly call from my parents who have an issue or a missed recording on their 921... and just wonder how other people that don't come to these forums cope with their 921s.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

keenan said:


> Received that offer in the mail also, don't know too much about the device. Would it allow off-loading back into the DVR..? Be nice for that one special show or movie you might want to retain when it comes time for a DVR exchange...my HDNet copy of _Blade Runner_ comes to mind..


In last month's they said content cannot be move from a Pocketdish to another device, due to broadcaster's DRMS.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> In last month's they said content cannot be move from a Pocketdish to another device, due to broadcaster's DRMS.


Drat.

JL


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> In last month's they said content cannot be move from a Pocketdish to another device, due to broadcaster's DRMS.


I figured that would be the case. I don't see why transferring it back to the DVR would be a problem though. Shouldn't be too hard to link a specific DVR to a specific Pocketdish, similar to how CableCARDs will only work on the TV that it's registered for.

Just an idea.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> Answer - Charlie says they couldn't get a deal with TV ONE.


FYI: I think TV-One is co-wned by DirecTV. But them again the Fox networks are fully sister companies of DirecTV.


----------



## keenan (Feb 8, 2005)

News Junky said:


> FYI: I think TV-One is co-wned by DirecTV. But them again the Fox networks are fully sister companies of DirecTV.


Comcast among others..

http://www.tv-one.tv/inside_tvone/inside_tvone.asp
TV One Online > Inside TV One


----------



## 2devnull (Sep 28, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Dish Network has acquired exclusive rights to broadcast all Pakistan Cricket games thru 2008​




This is certainly incorrect, it should state that Dish Network has acquired exclusive rights to broadcast all Pakistan HOME Cricket games thru 2008. Should't it?​


----------

